# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Interesting books in dual languages

## fortheether

Found this today:  www.doppletext.com 
reading Mr. Pushkin's 'The Shot' for free.  So far I like it! 
Scott

----------

